# drehendes Logo erstellen



## smax1 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich brauche eine, sich um die eigene Längsache, drehende Version eines Vereinswappens, das dann hinterher auf die entsprechende Website gepackt werden soll...Das Wappen liegt als normale jpg-Datei vor und hat die Form einer Ellipse.

Bevor ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe, hab ich dieses Forum durchforstet und versucht, die verschiedenen Ratschläge mit den vorgeschlagenen Programmen umzusetzen, es gelingt mir aber nicht vernünftig. Jetzt befürchte ich, dass mein Können dazu nicht ausreichend ist...

Deshalb meine Frage: Hat jemand Lust die Geschichte für mich umzusetzen? Wäre echt nett und sehr hilfreich!

Danke!

Gruß, smax1


----------

